# Feeling cold/cold shivers during panick attacks?



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i get really cold and shvering when i get panic attacks is this normal for sa?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it is. The body pulls heat in toward the core of the body. Body shivers cause the body to heat up after feeling cold.
I remember having to wear a Snuggie a lot when I had panic attacks. I just got cold.


----------



## hrmfll (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, completely normal. My body temp plummets.


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes for me it was always normal, especially as a hyperhidrosis sufferer, the more I sweat the more clammier I get.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

yes even in the summer if i start getting nervous i suddnely feel cold or start shivering i think i might have a thyroid problem so im seeing doctor next week to get it tested.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah before i was treated for hypothyroidism, when my anxiety got pretty bad and i felt a panic attack coming on, i would shiver and shake like i was cold but it was not cold outside so yeah i understand.

thyroid conditions are often brought on by anxiety

isnt it a *****???


----------

